# I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Who will be watching?


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

me.... nothing else on


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes I will 

I can't believe one of them, o think it is the essex one has said he didnt realise he would be camping out but thought eould be in lodges - well I think it was him


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Yes I will
> 
> I can't believe one of them, o think it is the essex one has said he didnt realise he would be camping out but thought eould be in lodges - well I think it was him


Lol! I think he will win.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

C,mon Joey Essex!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Me. Not as good as Downton on a Sunday night, but will do


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Lol! I think he will win.


But surely he cant be _that_dense. He would have seen his chum mark in there and seen what happened.

Surely by now everyone.knows .he knows script


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Would normally avoid like the plague but the lovely lovely Steve Davis is in this one so I may have to take a few peeks to see how he is doing....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll be watching (tomorrow on demand) 

I like brain numbing T.V and am looking forward to it.

Can't remember who else is going in?

Joey Essex and carlton...lol

Oh yeah and steve Davis

QUite a mixed bag aint it.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'll be watching  

Can't stand anyone from TOWIE though


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

welshjet said:


> But surely he cant be _that_dense. He would have seen his chum mark in there and seen what happened.
> 
> Surely by now everyone.knows .he knows script


I do think it's a little put on but I also think he'll do the tasks!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

welshjet said:


> But surely he cant be _that_dense. He would have seen his chum mark in there and seen what happened.
> 
> Surely by now everyone.knows .he knows script


Do you watch celebrity juice? They do a general knowledge quiz with the easiest question for joey an helen flannigan....they asked then to write down the name of Jesus' mum and he put Zesus. :


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Me , I cannot wait


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Counting down the minutes here!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Do you watch celebrity juice? They do a general knowledge quiz with the easiest question for joey an helen flannigan....they asked then to write down the name of Jesus' mum and he put Zesus. :


LOl....He really is dense.It's defo not a act with him.

Will be entertaining with him been in there.

Hope he doesn't cry all the time though as he's really really sensitive.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Nope dont watch anytype of reality show, altho my OH is trying to convince me to watch because he knows how much i hate reality tv :001_rolleyes:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Think I'll pour myself a cheeky baileys before it starts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Will definitely be watching here!!

Joey Essex is a thick as pig's poo but in a nice way, iykwim :biggrin5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Think I'll pour myself a cheeky baileys before it starts.


And here's me with a cuppa and some Oreos... How old am I?!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Joey "I don't like to confrontate anyone" hahhahaaha :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I love Ant and Dec...They proper make me :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Been watching. That Lucy though I'm not an outdoorsy girl my dogs walk round the garden cos I don't walk them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know who Steve Davis is, but I've never heard of the other 3?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoooo hoooo

Go Alfonso


Way to go Carlton, he used to make me laugh so much :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I know who Steve Davis is, but I've never heard of the other 3?


Lucy is out of emmerdale
Alfonso is out of fresh prince of bel air
Joey is out of only way is Essex



Canine K9 said:


> Been watching. That Lucy though I'm not an outdoorsy girl my dogs walk round the garden cos I don't walk them


I know couldn't believe she said she didn't walk her dogs.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG I thought that Gillian Mckeith


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

I can see Joey Essex being nominTed for all the challenges


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I love Ant and Dec...They proper make me :lol:


They're fantastic! Think it'll be the model, Rebecca & Joey in the final! 
Matthew is F'in me off already..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Matthew Wright, but I don't think he's going to come out of this very well


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg big mo, she will eat all the bits as long as they are not hard pmsl


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg food challenge already


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Omg big mo, she will eat all the bits as long as they are not hard pmsl


Big Mo is classical!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

What would you rather have in a tank with you? Cockroach or snakes? I'd deffo prefer snakes.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> What would you rather have in a tank with you? Cockroach or snakes? I'd deffo prefer snakes.


Same!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> Same!


I can't cope with anything that has more than 4 legs! :lol:


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

The beardies were adorable. 

None of those critters would bother me.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Mum said:


> The beardies were adorable.
> 
> None of those critters would bother me.


They looked really loveable. You can seen when lucy didnt panic they didnt stress


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG starting a fire with a tampon! Rofl :lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> OMG starting a fire with a tampon! Rofl :lol:


ts a first I suppose


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Thought the rats and beadies were adorable, would be too busy stroking them haha the snakes and scorpions wouldn't bother me either 

I think there's a nice mix this year


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I feel sorry for the bugs, rats and reptiles


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I too think it's a good mix this year. 

Amy surprised me. I thought she'd be a girly mess, screaming and running away from things... She seems pretty hardcore when faced with bugs and stuff  

Still loving Carlton  I mean Alfonso lol.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Matthew Wright and David Emmauel :001_rolleyes:

Using a tampon clever girl, Ants comment made me pmsl


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I love it

Bertie on the other hand is wanting Im not a celebrity let me stay in here, he would love eating all those nasty things


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait for tonight's eating challenge! :lol: trouble is I won't be able to eat my whisper until it's over. hmy:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Can't wait for tonight's eating challenge! :lol: trouble is I won't be able to eat my whisper until it's over. hmy:


Haha I`ll probably be eating as they do it! Doesn`t bother me :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The parachute jump was so high yesterday! I would have pooped my pants


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> The parachute jump was so high yesterday! I would have pooped my pants


I pooped my pants watching! :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> I pooped my pants watching! :lol:


Dirty!!! :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

And it begins... got a sleepy Io next to me too


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

This is gonna be fun...made sure to stick ITV HD on as well, just in time for tea!!!
:lol:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

The turkey balls... *gags*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The testicles were horrendous


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh, watched the eating trial through my slitted hands..*gag*. First time I've been able to watch an eating trial.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Was getting quite peckish watching that


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:lol: brings another meaning to 'a camel toe' 

Omg I would barfing

Tie break time


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I almost peed during that trial.....hilarious! :lol:

Aaah Joey is bringing the maternal side out that I never knew I had :lol: bless him, not being able to tell the time! I want to be his friend.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I was barfing along with them!


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

I always watch really! I mean why do people go in like "ooh i hate bugs i hate snakes i hate camping":glare: I mean you're clearly only here for the publicity! 
However the eating trials always gets me; id eat the raw bits and bobs but if they handed me a plate of live insects Id grab them and run into the forest to set them free!:thumbup: Who cares if my team goes hungry; these are tiny bug lives here people! :nono:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ButterflyLordette said:


> I always watch really! I mean why do people go in like "ooh i hate bugs i hate snakes i hate camping":glare: I mean you're clearly only here for the publicity!
> However the eating trials always gets me; id eat the raw bits and bobs but if they handed me a plate of live insects Id grab them and run into the forest to set them free!:thumbup: Who cares if my team goes hungry; these are tiny bug lives here people! :nono:


Well said

Yeah I hate bugs, heights, snakes, rats, camping, eating disgusting things so I'll go on a show where I will have to do all these things


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I almost peed during that trial.....hilarious! :lol:
> 
> Aaah Joey is bringing the maternal side out that I never knew I had :lol: bless him, not being able to tell the time! I want to be his friend.


Sorry, no one is that stupid. I've taught loads of kids to tell the time, rocket science it ain't!

I think they're mad for not eating the other stuff in the boxes-it looked like a good Chinese takeout under the brain and some fab chips! Mad people!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm loving it so far!

Obviously Ant & Dec are my favourite part, they make the show what it is! I love watching their faces when the celebs are doing the trials, they're SO rubbish at being sympathetic towards them :lol: :lol:

I think Joey Essex will win, either Joey or Lucy Pargeter... but they haven't been there long enough to really show their personalities yet, and this week will be all Joey and/or Matthew doing the trials so we won't get to see much of the others until the two camps merge and they start deciding the trials between themselves. I can't wait for all the bickering to start!

I do think that perhaps when one person has done a trial, they shouldn't be able to be chosen for the following one, to give others a chance! It is predictable that the same person will do ALL the trials at first, it happens every year!

Ooh and also, does anyone know if any more people will be added in? They usually throw another two people in after the first week or so!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this show! Have been looking forward to it returning for ages 

I really can't believe that Joey is so stupid...surely it's an act..?

Loving it so far though. Ant and Dec were hilarious when Matthew and Joey were doing the Monday Night Takeaway trial...I was cracking up! I loved their descriptions of how the items tasted too, yum


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I definately think that if they have done one trial they shouldn't be on the voting system for the next one. 

Alfonso AKA Carlton to win for me


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

I think they should have a one-trial-break rule so you do a trial and then you're excluded for the next one so you get a day off 

Remember katie price (again), Helen Flannagan and Gillian McKeigh (sp?) all having to do trials everyday! Got boring imo!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

GlitterPup said:


> I think they should have a one-trial-break rule so you do a trial and then you're excluded for the next one so you get a day off
> 
> Remember katie price (again), Helen Flannagan and Gillian McKeigh (sp?) all having to do trials everyday! Got boring imo!


Yeah but at the moment it's fine, it's an epic re-match!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

reddd123 said:


> Yeah but at the moment it's fine, it's an epic re-match!


This is true!! Just feel bad for Joey who wants/needs a rest


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Annoyed that I'm a celeb is not on tonight! Fecking football.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Only just caught up on last nights show. I was supprised at Matthew,I didn't think he'd do it. Good on you Wrighty, but you was robbed!!!!!

I've never seen TOWIE, so I don't know anything about Joey, but surely he was only joking about not being able to tell the time? I mean, he's a grown man, he was just joking, yes?????????


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait for this trial!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Pmsl at what do millipedes do  

Just walk around a bit


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not again, poor Matthew.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Not watching it as mum took the cable out of my tv.. 
So will watch it on Iplayer later. For now, i'm leaving the thread so I don't spoil it


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Na na na na na na

Im not watching tonight, its on record. OH catching up on elementary


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Pmsl at what do millipedes do
> 
> Just walk around a bit


I almost spat my drink out when he said this! :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Na na na na na na
> 
> Im not watching tonight, its on record. *OH catching up on elementary*


It was good this week...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG all that effort for like 1 marshmallow each! :huh:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oooooooh 2 new camp mates!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Joey did well in the trial. I'm not sure what to make of him? Is it an act or is he really thick?????


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I've kind of fallen in love with Joey Essex a bit


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think he's so annoying. I can't make up my mind if it's one big act or not. :001_unsure:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Horrified at that swimmer crying cos she's not a supermodel type. Seriously? She's a very fit athlete, looks fabulous, what kind of message is that? Basically saying she'd rather be supermodel thin?? Silly girl  She's achieved a gold medal because of her training and dedication and she's crying cos she's not size zero? Horrific.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Joey did well in the trial. I'm not sure what to make of him? Is it an act or is he really thick?????


I think he's dense BUT being dense doesn't necessarily mean that he'd be rubbish at trails. I think he just gets his head down and gets on with it you don't really need to be brainy to look for stars :lol: if it was a general knowledge trial he'd be rubbish.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

cinnamontoast said:


> Horrified at that swimmer crying cos she's not a supermodel type. Seriously? She's a very fit athlete, looks fabulous, what kind of message is that? Basically saying she'd rather be supermodel thin?? Silly girl  She's achieved a gold medal because of her training and dedication and she's crying cos she's not size zero? Horrific.


I totally agree with you. It just goes to show how strong the conditioning is when an Olympic champion is reduced to tears coz she doesn't fit the stereotyped version of beauty. So sad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Horrified at that swimmer crying cos she's not a supermodel type. Seriously? She's a very fit athlete, looks fabulous, what kind of message is that? Basically saying she'd rather be supermodel thin?? Silly girl  She's achieved a gold medal because of her training and dedication and she's crying cos she's not size zero? Horrific.


She is also human...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Horrified at that swimmer crying cos she's not a supermodel type. Seriously? She's a very fit athlete, looks fabulous, what kind of message is that? Basically saying she'd rather be supermodel thin?? Silly girl  She's achieved a gold medal because of her training and dedication and she's crying cos she's not size zero? Horrific.


I dodnt see it like that ....I think it was just her issues and perspectives because of her experiences of people being nasty about her appearance I really don't think she wants to look like a supermodel ....bless her - I felt for her


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

'Theres crocodiles they bite!'
'Well nibble....'


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh every single Joey Essex trial I've been in bits over :lol: constantly laughing

He's so funny "they keep looking at me man" hahahahahahaa he's just so thick I love him :lol:

I hope he does every trial....though I'd like to see some other people give it a shot too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I missed last nights as fell asleep on sofa with Io


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Horrified at that swimmer crying cos she's not a supermodel type. Seriously? She's a very fit athlete, looks fabulous, what kind of message is that? Basically saying she'd rather be supermodel thin?? Silly girl  She's achieved a gold medal because of her training and dedication and she's crying cos she's not size zero? Horrific.


I totally disagree with this. She was crying because she has been ridiculed regularly by the press because she doesn't look like a supermodel and has been made to feel that all her hard work & wonderful achievements are worthless.

How awful must it be to have worked & trained as hard as she did, to have brought honour and medals to your country and all the papers can say about you is that your nose is too big and you're not pretty enough.

I'm not surprised she broke down in tears and I really felt sorry that she has had to suffer like that. She doesn't WANT to look like a supermodel but she has had no end of grief because she doesn't. A very sad indicator of how shallow society has become.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh every single Joey Essex trial I've been in bits over :lol: constantly laughing
> 
> He's so funny "they keep looking at me man" hahahahahahaa he's just so thick I love him :lol:
> 
> I hope he does every trial....though I'd like to see some other people give it a shot too


I don't think it is an act and he quite sweet. Didn't he look SO pleased with himself last night for getting those 7 stars... Bless!!!

Steve Davis is still the daddy though. I'm kind of glad he's doing it because it will give people the chance to see what a lovely, lovely, funny & witty man he is.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I totally disagree with this. She was crying because she has been ridiculed regularly by the press because she doesn't look like a supermodel and has been made to feel that all her hard work & wonderful achievements are worthless.
> 
> How awful must it be to have worked & trained as hard as she did, to have brought honour and medals to your country and all the papers can say about you is that your nose is too big and you're not pretty enough.
> 
> I'm not surprised she broke down in tears and I really felt sorry that she has had to suffer like that. She doesn't WANT to look like a supermodel but she has had no end of grief because she doesn't. A very sad indicator of how shallow society has become.


I felt soooooo sorry for her actually :crying: was very sad to watch


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I don't think it is an act and he quite sweet. Didn't he look SO pleased with himself last night for getting those 7 stars... Bless!!!
> 
> Steve Davis is still the daddy though. I'm kind of glad he's doing it because it will give people the chance to see what a lovely, lovely, funny & witty man he is.


Hahahaha I don't think it is either, we love watching him. He's so dumb but a real gent and just does his best for the group. I love when he goes "what does strategy mean" :lol: just makes me die!!!

I love steve too, he is so lovely and fab! xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive got a soft spot for our Joey  he is deffo not the sharpest knife in the drawer :wink: but he makes up for that in my eyes by just being a really nice guy and he works so damn hard on them trials and seems to want to please his teammates so much! go Joey  xx

Im liking Steve Davis too which im surprised at cos I thought he would be quite boring but he seems a laugh


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Im liking Steve Davis too which im surprised at cos I thought he would be quite boring but he seems a laugh


Woooohhhooooooo!!!! A convert!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I thought him & David were hilarious doing that challenge. Very, very funny indeed.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Woooohhhooooooo!!!! A convert!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I thought him & David were hilarious doing that challenge. Very, very funny indeed.


I know! I have deffo warmed to him a lot  omg yeah had me in fits hehehe .....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I totally disagree with this. She was crying because she has been ridiculed regularly by the press because she doesn't look like a supermodel and has been made to feel that all her hard work & wonderful achievements are worthless.
> 
> How awful must it be to have worked & trained as hard as she did, to have brought honour and medals to your country and all the papers can say about you is that your nose is too big and you're not pretty enough.
> 
> I'm not surprised she broke down in tears and I really felt sorry that she has had to suffer like that. She doesn't WANT to look like a supermodel but she has had no end of grief because she doesn't. A very sad indicator of how shallow society has become.


I looked on Twitter last night after the show and the amount of VILE comments and jokes about her looks really shocked me, a load of pack animals sensing weakness and circling for the kill.... Frankie Boyle should hang his head in shame at what he started!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I looked on Twitter last night after the show and the amount of VILE comments and jokes about her looks really shocked me, a load of pack animals sensing weakness and circling for the kill.... Frankie Boyle should hang his head in shame at what he started!


TBH though, Frankie B didn't 'start it' - he just jumped on the bandwagon that had already started to roll along. The minute she won her first gold medal and was launched into the pulic eye, she was a lamb to the slaughter.

We now live in a society which is a slave to the genetic lucky bag and your appearance falls short of what the media say is acceptable, you are not good enough. It doesn't matter what you achieve if you don't look like a catwalk supermodel.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

It's been good so far, well I watch TOWIE so am used to Joey 

I like Laila ( Mo from EE) like how down to earth she is.

Not sure on Lucy though, haven't warmed to her yet.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I felt soooooo sorry for her actually :crying: was very sad to watch


Admittedly I was only half taking any notice as I was brushing the dog at the time but the bit I saw whilst thinking how sad she feels like that after her achievements I actually felt sorry for the other girl, she must have felt really uncomfortable and at the end of the day she can't help her looks anymore than anyone else can


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Admittedly I was only half taking any notice as I was brushing the dog at the time but the bit I saw whilst thinking how sad she feels like that after her achievements I actually felt sorry for the other girl, she must have felt really uncomfortable and at the end of the day she can't help her looks anymore than anyone else can


Absolutely, was a sad episode last night...but Joey cheered me right up :lol:

Love him xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> TBH though, Frankie B didn't 'start it' - he just jumped on the bandwagon that had already started to roll along. The minute she won her first gold medal and was launched into the pulic eye, she was a lamb to the slaughter.


I agree....Maybe he didn't start it but it was his jokes that seemed to have reared their ugly head again.... It's as almost as if 'it's only a joke' where is your sense of humour luv? can be used to justify any accusations of mean-spirited bullying

It's ironic really cos she is feeling inadequate next to a beauty queen but when I look at her and think bloody hell I wish I had your figure!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They mentioned how upset Rebeccca was on this mornings Wright stuff and said it's going to be one of their talking points on monday. Not her specifically, but the general things brought up in that discussion.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Absolutely love Joey! He's so sweet. Being clever isn't everything - he makes up for it in charm and his efforts in the trials!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Just been reading that Joey's mum committed suicide when he was just 10 years old, poor lad


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Matthew Wright in a white bikini :scared::lol::lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Matthew Wright in a white bikini :scared::lol::lol:


Going to have nightmares!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Definately the stuff of nightmares :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Matthew Wright in a white bikini :scared::lol::lol:


Sooooooooooo wrong on soooooooooooo many levels!!!! 

These two newbies are going to be VERY irritating!!!!!

It's a shame because the current group are a nice bunch. But I suppose mixing it up is good for ratings.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sooooooooooo wrong on soooooooooooo many levels!!!!
> 
> These two newbies are going to be VERY irritating!!!!!
> 
> It's a shame because the current group are a nice bunch. But I suppose mixing it up is good for ratings.


That woman is annoying me already!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been a few feet from Rebecca Adlington and she is a pretty girl, I can't believe the terrible comments she gets.

I'm afraid not enamoured of Joey at the moment. I think its mainly because ITV seem to be pushing him at us that really irritates me.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Haven't been watching it, but didn't realise becky adlington is in it! i went to school with her haha! I know who i want to win


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

This trial thing is getting ridiculous now, poor joey! I dont see the entertainment value in watching the same person do them over and over, (especially someone who just gets on with it) i think once a person has done so many in a row they should be counted out of the next one. I know its a public vote and i really like joey (he brings out my maternal side) but its getting boring now.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Joey thinking lettuce and cabbage are the same thing!! Lmao. :lol:

Can't believe he's doing another trial, give him a break. I don't see the point in picking him because he always puts the effort in, they should pick someone that's terrified of bugs.

Also noticed that this is the 2nd trial Rebecca can't do for medical reasons. Wonder why, there were only bugs in the first one she was excluded from.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I know hes so funny, i just want to mother him (even though i think hes older than me!) i really wanna see someone scared do one too! Hmm i was wondering about.rebecca actually.... they are odd ones to be excluded from.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree I'd like to see someone else do the trials. It's not really fun for the viewer unless the celeb is a total screaming wreck. Mwhahahaha!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Joey thinking lettuce and cabbage are the same thing!! Lmao. :lol:
> 
> Can't believe he's doing another trial, give him a break. I don't see the point in picking him because he always puts the effort in, they should pick someone that's terrified of bugs.
> 
> Also noticed that this is the 2nd trial Rebecca can't do for medical reasons. Wonder why, there were only bugs in the first one she was excluded from.


Agree, he gets on, does it, no screaming etc. Why don't they pick Matthew, who would scream?

I think Rebecca must be phobic re bugs....?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Agree, he gets on, does it, no screaming etc. Why don't they pick Matthew, who would scream?
> 
> I think Rebecca must be phobic re bugs....?


Bit pointless going in if that's the case! :lol:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Rebecca may be claustrophobic ?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think Rebecca may be claustrophobic ?


I thought that but she wasnt excluded from the cave trial which would surely be the worst for someone claustrophobic?!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Agree, he gets on, does it, no screaming etc. Why don't they pick Matthew, who would scream?
> 
> I think Rebecca must be phobic re bugs....?


I so want matthew to do one....:devil:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aw I really like Joey, he is very sweet and at least he's not false, what you see is what you get and he always approaches the tasks with the right attitude bless him  

Not sure of Lucy, haven't been impressed with anything I've seen from her so far. Not sure of Alfonso either, spoilt American came to mind yesterday when he was asked to wash up. 

I like Steve, Matthew and Amy! love Laila!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Poor Joey! to me this is a bit of bullying by the people voting him in every time his little face when he heard it was him again


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Poor Joey! to me this is a bit of bullying by the people voting him in every time his little face when he heard it was him again


I have no sympathy at all,his choice to go in.
As for the trials,they have all seen the program and know what it involves,if they don't like it why sign up for it ?
The things I do find wrong are if there is any inter camp bullying or personal comments made.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it is sad to see Joey doing so many trials but it is doing his reputation the power of good because he doesn't moan or whine but gets on with the job and does it to the best of his ability.

I was expecting some right little chavvy Essex lad when he went in. He has SOOOOO totally gone up in my estimation. Big respect for the lad!!!! :thumbup:

Regarding the Lettuce / cabbage debate??? What idiot was going on that you don't eat cabbage raw? I'm sure it was Alonso.... He obviously doesn't pay much attention to his coleslaw then!!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr Gizmo said:


> I have no sympathy at all,his choice to go in.
> As for the trials,they have all seen the program and know what it involves,if they don't like it why sign up for it ?
> The things I do find wrong are if there is any inter camp bullying or personal comments made.


Yeh!see what your saying but if I went in I would'nt expect to be doing all the trails,though knowing my luck you lot would vote for me to do them


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Yeh!see what your saying but if I went in I would'nt expect to be doing all the trails,though knowing my luck you lot would vote for me to do them


Only if potatoes and slippers were involved hun!!!!

We know you'd be [email protected] at anything else. :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Only if potatoes and slippers were involved hun!!!!
> 
> We know you'd be [email protected] at anything else. :lol:


Cheeky Moo!I could eat a few testicals:arfr the odd eyeball:arf:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Cheeky Moo!*I could eat a few testicals*:arfr the odd eyeball:arf:


I don't think PD would do the jungle luv....


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Cheeky Moo!*I could eat a few testicals*:arfr the odd eyeball:arf:


 Well,thats just made my eyes water. :scared:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Well,thats just made my eyes water. :scared:


You can uncross you legs Giz there Kangaroo testicals:thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Matthew's a bit if a moody sod tonight!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahaha! Someone else got the trial, it's about time. :thumbup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Also noticed that this is the 2nd trial Rebecca can't do for medical reasons. Wonder why, there were only bugs in the first one she was excluded from.


I think she's asthmatic; the first one she was excluded from was the one where they had sand up to their necks, I think it may be compression on the chest that excludes her from certain trials.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I think she's asthmatic; the first one she was excluded from was the one where they had sand up to their necks, I think it may be compression on the chest that excludes her from certain trials.


She is asthmatic. Also had glandular fever when she was 15.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont like.it when people are taken.out of the trial equation.

Everyone knows what the trials are.like they should be be to do all of them if tjey are in that.position, they are getting paid for it.

Id be fuming if someone was on more money and was excused from the trials - whats the.point of being in there

But then again, I wouldnt be that stupid to go there


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I dont like.it when people are taken.out of the trial equation.
> 
> Everyone knows what the trials are.like they should be able to do all of them if they are in that.position, they are getting paid for it.
> 
> Id be fuming if someone was on more money and was excused from the trials - *whats the.point of being in there*


Viewing figures my sweets!!!

The more eclectic the mix, the bigger chance of eruptions, the more people who will tune in to watch the car crash......


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

That Vincent is getting on ma nerves he is a bit of a noob!!! parading round like he is gods gift and really his bum is not that fit! my OH could give him a run for his money !!!  - He makes me a bit uncomfortable tbo and can see him getting on the ladies nerves a bit ........im also not keen on Matthew and Alfonso I can see him becoming more volatile and letting rip at some point! :eek6:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> That Vincent is getting on ma nerves he is a bit of a noob!!! parading round like he is gods gift and really his bum is not that fit! my OH could give him a run for his money !!!  - He makes me a bit uncomfortable tbo and can see him getting on the ladies nerves a bit ........im also not keen on Matthew and Alfonso I can see him becoming more volatile and letting rip at some point! :eek6:


Oh that Vincent one is VILE!!! Sleazy beyond belief!!!

Also agree on Matthew (idiot) and Alfonso (up his own bum!!!)

But they serve to make my little Steve even MORE lovely. Like such a thing is possible......


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh that Vincent one is VILE!!! Sleazy beyond belief!!!
> 
> Also agree on Matthew (idiot) and Alfonso (up his own bum!!!)
> 
> But they serve to make my little Steve even MORE lovely. Like such a thing is possible......


Awww yeah Im really liking Steve :thumbsup::thumbsup: - Alfonso Im very disappointed in! having watched him for years in Fresh Prince I thought he would be brill but he is a boring spoilt up his own arse fart!!! he is gonna have to do something really great to change my opinion! - Matthew I have never liked him anyway so im not surprised by him on here lol  xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to laugh. We, and those in the jungle see the women in next to nothing, and yet when the guys do it they are in the wrong.
I cracked up seeing Matthew in that bikini, and to see Vincent in his little shorts seems to be upsetting the men and women.:lol::lol:*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to laugh. We, and those in the jungle see the women in next to nothing, and yet when the guys do it they are in the wrong.
> I cracked up seeing Matthew in that bikini, and to see Vincent in his little shorts seems to be upsetting the men and women.:lol::lol:*


I did :lol: when Matthew had on his 'bikini' - that was funny although there was very little left to the imagination.

I can't stand seeing any blokes in 'budgie smugglers' - give me a nice pair of baggy shorts or boxers any day.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know why vincent fancies himself so much and those pants of his are embarrassing tbh. 

Dancing around in them is just weird, sleaze ball *shudders*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just glad ive recorded it, fast foward is an amazing thing


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but The Wright Stuff is much better without Matthew 

Instead of constant interruptions, people can actually discuss the topics and give their opinions 

Usually, it's just what Matthew thinks - and him interrupting everyone 

Oh, and I don't really want to see Vincent in is pants either - it's not like he's got much to boast about tbh 

Matthew in the bikini -  (no emoticon for VOMIT)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to laugh. We, and those in the jungle see the women in next to nothing, and yet when the guys do it they are in the wrong.
> I cracked up seeing Matthew in that bikini, and to see Vincent in his little shorts seems to be upsetting the men and women.:lol::lol:*


I thought Matthew was funny in his bikini and I dont mind seeing men in little shorts at all but Vincent is a bit of a bragger - and just seems a bit too full of himself (and his shorts) PMSL -


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

People are kicking off at Rebecca not doing the trials

I'm A Celebrity 2013 fans' fury as Rebecca Adlington is exempt from SECOND Bush Tucker Trial | Mail Online


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

What is Lucy's problem? She is being such a cow towards Amy for no reason, Amy hasn't been mean to her. Lucy is just being jealous and bitter. I don't like her.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else finding lucy abit nasty? I think she gives amy a hard time in particular, and i actually find amy a really sweet, down to earth girl (just shows you shouldnt judge a book by its cover i suppose)


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> What is Lucy's problem? She is being such a cow towards Amy for no reason, Amy hasn't been mean to her. Lucy is just being jealous and bitter. I don't like her.


Cross posted there! Couldnt agree more.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Lucy comes across real nasty! Poor Amy


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha glad it isn't just me who noticed. 
She is being bath for no reason, she is twice Amy's age (there abouts) and needs to grow up. She is jealous because Amy is real and Lucy has fake boobs and Botox


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucy is being a bitch. She's had it in for Amy since she arrived. It does seem that Amy sleeps a lot - going by what we're being shown; remember this is cut & edited to within an inch of its life - and maybe is not pulling her weight as much as maybe she should.

But that is no reason for Lucy to be constantly having a dig! 

Oh crap...... blarting now at the OH's arriving at the posh house!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

There are many I haven't seen doing a lot but she isn't going on at them. Also you can say it nicely, rather than ordering someone's I do something, then they are more likely to want to help. I know that do someone orders me to do something it makes me not want to do it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hah!!! Let's see how well the Gob does with the trial. Maybe she'll wind her neck in a bit after this. At least Amy did a trial AND got a decent number of stars!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The more I see of Matthew, the more he annoys me! Snatching things off Joey!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> The more I see of Matthew, the more he annoys me! Snatching things off Joey!


The bloke is a full blown mammary gland!!!

That's a t!t for anyone who can't do riddles!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Knew Lucy would get picked for trial, people were not impressed by her sniping at Amy. Thought she was mean to moan about her when she was crying..she didn't say a word when Alfonso did it and the girl is only 21.

Annabel is getting on my nerves...Matthew seems attention seeking, not keen on Alfonso, nor Lucy.

Love Joey, Steve, & Laila and the rest are ok, not sure on Vincent, sometimes he is ok, other times he gets on my nerves lol


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh crap...... blarting now at the OH's arriving at the posh house!!!


I blubbed too :blushing: I always cry at family messages and stuff!

I can't wait to see Lucy do the trial tonight and, hopefully, get her comeuppance!

I actually quite like all of the Celebs this year, apart from Lucy. Alfonso is rather emotional and dramatic but...he is American  I like David too, his voice is lovely!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cant stand Lucy she is a proper bitch ....lets hope she fails in the trial and crawls back into her fake hole - How she can slag anyone off for the industry they in re beauty etc like she did Amy and SHE is the one who has had plastic surgery is laughable - if I were in there I would have pointed this out to her - hope someone puts her in her place soon - she is a sour face shrew!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> I blubbed too :blushing: I always cry at family messages and stuff!
> 
> I can't wait to see Lucy do the trial tonight and, hopefully, get her comeuppance!
> 
> *I actually quite like all of the Celebs this year, apart from Lucy. Alfonso is rather emotional and dramatic but...he is American  I like David too, his voice is lovely!*


Me too!!! I'm quite glad I watched it now as I normally avoid it like the plague!!

Absolutely agree about Lucy - who's had 2 boob jobs, liposuction & botox btw...  - and Alfonso irritates me at times but this is down to his American'isms. Such as telling Amy he could 'see she was heading for an emotional crisis but he felt it would be good for her to go through it......' Oh puhlease!!!! :blink: :lol: :lol:

And Big Mo just rocks, she really does!!! :thumbup:

Along with my lovely lovely Steve Davis of course.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Me too!!! I'm quite glad I watched it now as I normally avoid it like the plague!!


I'm totally hooked on it now, this is the 4th series I've watched and I look forward to watching it every evening! Then the [email protected] football comes along and pushes it out for the night...not a happy bunny!

I'm not sure who I want to win this year, I normally have a clear favourite, not this year though.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> I'm totally hooked on it now, this is the 4th series I've watched and I look forward to watching it every evening! Then the [email protected] football comes along and pushes it out for the night...not a happy bunny!
> 
> *I'm not sure who I want to win this year, I normally have a clear favourite, not this year though*.


I have a feeling Kian could be the main contender for the title due the huge fanbase Westlife have.

He's a really decent bloke though, and not shirking any duties or responsibilites, so I wouldn't have a problem with that.

Naturally I want to see Steve get the title but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have a feeling Kian could be the main contender for the title due the huge fanbase Westlife have.
> 
> He's a really decent bloke though, and not shirking any duties or responsibilites, so I wouldn't have a problem with that.
> 
> Naturally I want to see Steve get the title but I don't think it'll happen.


I don't know if the Westlife fans are the sort of people/age who are likely to vote...I'd be happy for him to win though, along with most of the others.

Going on past winners I think it'll be one of the younger ones. Joey has a really good chance, he just cracks me up, along with the rest of the nation I'm sure!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I too usually avoid like the plague but have been watching it this year

Who do you think will be the first out - initially I thought it would be Rebecca but now think Lucy as she seems so mean spirited


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought kian might be in with a chance due to the westlife fans, (i hate westlife but must say kian is coming across really well, i like him and wouldnt mind if he won) I would really like for joey to win, hes just so sweet, he has a very innocent, almost childlike view of things, I just want to look after him. Lucy out first, shes mean.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I too usually avoid like the plague but have been watching it this year
> 
> *Who do you think will be the first out - initially I thought it would be Rebecca but now think Lucy as she seems so mean spirited*





Sophiebee said:


> I thought kian might be in with a chance due to the westlife fans, (i hate westlife but must say kian is coming across really well, i like him and wouldnt mind if he won) I would really like for joey to win, hes just so sweet, he has a very innocent, almost childlike view of things, I just want to look after him.* Lucy out first, shes mean*.


Well going out first can give her another chip to put on her shoulder seeing as how she seems to have a few there already!

Notice how she's being a bitch but then trying to pull it all back and be nice when she's in the VT room!!! Yeah..... How stupid d'ya think we are love.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Omg I really dislike Matthew! What an absolute a*se. 

Hope he gets kicked out, he's a right party pooper. :glare:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hes a t!t. All that excitement with the contraband was quite amusing, torches, soap, chewing gum....


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Good on Kian for standing up to Matt, shame any of the others didn't back him up at the time..typical!

Also Alfonso saying he is going to erupt like a volcano, for gods sake if you was that angry you wouldn't be having a convo about it, you would be erupting


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Contraband!! Interesting. Remember when Gillian smuggled the herbs and spices into camp in her knickers
I've given up watching it live, the ads just annoy me there are so many of them! I tape it and watch it in the morning.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> I too usually avoid like the plague but have been watching it this year
> 
> Who do you think will be the first out - initially I thought it would be Rebecca but now think Lucy as she seems so mean spirited


*I think Annabel should go out first, and she can take Mathew with her.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if Matthew was in for some time yet as I am sure they manipulate the votes to keep the mixture 'fruity'. Taking Matthew out too soon would remove the antagonist from the group and it would all be too nice after that. 

It's always going to be about the viewing figures.

Same with Alfonso - If I was there he'd have had such a slap by now. Notice he was giving his "Ahm gonna erupt like a volcano" speech to Amy because she's too young and inexperienced to tell him to shut it. Most others would have!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the way they write the 'contraband' note. Not being specific about what contraband they are on about, so it all has to be handed in, just in case. Cracked me up when Steve and Lucy went in to hand it over and then confessed about the soap and went and got that too.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

First Out I reckon will be either Annabel or Rebecca.

They will keep Lucy/Amy/Matt and Alfonso in as they are the ones that can cause friction which they love.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> I love the way they write the 'contraband' note. Not being specific about what contraband they are on about, so it all has to be handed in, just in case. *Cracked me up when Steve and Lucy went in to hand it over and then confessed about the soap and went and got that too.*


Oh yes, I was :lol: :lol: :lol: at that bit. Especially at Steve who was also :lol: :lol: too!!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG, Lucy's trial, totally wanted to get a bucket and bang it in the freezer!! Hearts galore and liver, tea for dogs for weeks!! :lol:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Its like watching a group of playground bullies  why do people feel the need to be so nasty about others?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Its like watching a group of playground bullies  why do people feel the need to be so nasty about others?


I know! why are they being so nasty and bitching to and about Amy. Gosh this episode has really enlightened people about some of the camp mates.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I know! why are they being so nasty and bitching to and about Amy. Gosh this episode has really enlightened people about some of the camp mates.


I was disgusted by the behaviour of the women in the camp last night!!! What a bunch of fecking cows!!!! My hand itched to give them all a good slap. Well, with their antics, they are paving the way to Amy winning because the Brits just love an underdog and will respond accordingly!!!

Ok, I know we don't see everything coz of the editing, but the main problem seems to be that Amy has not been doing her share of camp stuff. Well, instead of bitching about it, perhaps Mo should have taken her to one side and explained quietly why she needs to. Maybe, instead of just grabbing the dish towel off Amy and taking over the drying, Mo should have shown her how to do it more efficiently.

The lassie is only 21 and has been modelling since she was 15 so probably hasn't had much time at home to learn about doing 'home chores'.

There has been a HUGE backlash against Lucy and many expect her to be the first out now.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok I'm confused? Why are they all slagging Amy off? Is she nasty? I think she seems nice but am I being blind? 

Matthew is being a right misery guts! Why do these older people have to hate on the younger ones so much? I think Joey and Amy seem really nice.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ok I'm confused? Why are they all slagging Amy off? Is she nasty? I think she seems nice but am I being blind?
> 
> Matthew is being a right misery guts! Why do these older people have to hate on the younger ones so much? I think Joey and Amy seem really nice.


no Amy has not said a nasty word about anyone - she was a little naughty with the contraband and they suspect she has more, I really feel for Amy actually, I think the women just feel threatened by her, it's not ok to be rude about someone for being unattractive but a pretty girl is fair game, so it seems

I would like Kian to win, he seems like a genuinely nice person, I think in the end it will be between him and Joey


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ok I'm confused? Why are they all slagging Amy off? Is she nasty? I think she seems nice but am I being blind?
> 
> Matthew is being a right misery guts! Why do these older people have to hate on the younger ones so much? I think Joey and Amy seem really nice.


Think it's the way they edit it, plus we only see a small part of what's going on. Can't believe so many of them can be nasty for no reason maybe she is playing a game.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Whats with the picking on Amy all the time?!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> There has been a HUGE backlash against Lucy and* many expect her to be the first out now*.


I do hope so.

I would have thought a woman of that age would take a youngster like Amy under her wing a little. It's clear Amy doesn't have a clue about domesticity, so what's wrong with her elders teaching her....instead of ganging up and talking about her :frown2:

I really love to watch Joey.....he cracks me up. What I like about him, is that he doesn't take himself too seriously. Okay, he isn't some massive celebrity but he does have a following, yet he just gets on in there and gets dirty, whatever the task ahead may be.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant watch it, my ITV channel has gone off,


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

She just doesn't seem like she has it in her to be mean to anyone so to me it seems like they just have it in for her. 

I like Kian, Amy and Joey. The old man is nice too, the fashion man.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't feel I can counsel you while I'm having a sh!t! Hahahahaha. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I cant watch it, my ITV channel has gone off,


Have you got HD? That works.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

My channel 3 went off earlier too and my sisters and dads. Few people on fb saying it too.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I know they edit profusely but I can't understand why they would edit to make Amy look all sweetness and light if she was actually not being nice. There would be better TV if they showed her also being a cow so that is why I don't think she is being nasty or horrible.

She also has a disabled brother & was bullied at school for being fat & wearing braces, so she is a lot less likely to be a cow because of knowing what it feels like to be on the receiving end.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I know they edit profusely but I can't understand why they would edit to make Amy look all sweetness and light if she was actually not being nice. There would be better TV if they showed her also being a cow so that is why I don't think she is being nasty or horrible.
> 
> She also has a disabled brother & was* bullied at school for being fat & wearing braces, so she is a lot less likely to be a cow because of knowing what it feels like to be on the receiving end*.


Bet her bullies feel slightly sick now.....she's kind of had the last laugh really, hasn't she :thumbup1:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> I cant watch it, my ITV channel has gone off,


you can watch it on the itv player online


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I know they edit profusely but I can't understand why they would edit to make Amy look all sweetness and light if she was actually not being nice. There would be better TV if they showed her also being a cow so that is why I don't think she is being nasty or horrible.
> 
> She also has a disabled brother & was bullied at school for being fat & wearing braces, so she is a lot less likely to be a cow because of knowing what it feels like to be on the receiving end.


completely agree if she was back stabbing then they would show it - it makes good tv

I was annoyed at moe asking everyone did you know who amy was when she was choose as the third saviour, I didn't know who half of them where, they aren't all that famous any of them


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

NOooo! His immune!!!! *sobs*


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes I think it was bad at Mo...why are the calling her Mo? Her name is Laila?
You can almost expect young women to bitch, but to have men and older woman joining in and in fact leading the bitching is bad and shows them in their true colours.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Yes I think it was bad at Mo...why are the calling her Mo? Her name is Laila?
> You can almost expect young women to bitch, but to have men and older woman joining in and in fact leading the bitching is bad and shows them in their true colours.


They've been calling her Mo in the camp and she answers to it. Maybe with her surname being Morse it was a nick-name before she did Eastenders or maybe she so used to being called Mo she answers anyway.

But I was disgusted with her being a bitch too. I felt that, being older, she would have been better than that...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't the "bitchy", "snidey", "nasty" people realise they are on telly? Not really giving a very good account of themselves IMO.

Even if I felt that way, I would not be showing myself up in front of a tv audience.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm so glad Annabel has gone. Please let it be Mathew next.*


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

If you saw Amy on Katie price she had a lot of integrity there. Not agree to underwear shots etc if she thought they would be crude.

She did wind some people up on there though mainly because she seemed to be older than her years and quite sensible.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im glad Annabel went but I was gutted Matthew won immunity - I really wanted him to go lol - I cannot believe how bitchy they are being to Amy ....just awful to see grown women reduced to school girl tactics - its all about insecurity and jealousy - thats the only thing I can think of as Amy has not shown any nastiness or anything to deserve the treatment she has got - 

MO has really shocked me getting suckered into it all - and I thought last night when they were going round everyone saying nice things and she said "Amy I didnt know who the **** you were was very very rude and disgusting behaviour for a women of her age! 

I think these women think because they are "older" they know better and that Amy should listen to them because they know it all - Lucy coming out with all that shite last night about its not whats on the outside its whats on the inside and be true to your self in this industry blah blah blah - says the women who has had a boob job and is less real than Amy  - Amy is 21 for god sake - she has just started out and has to make mistakes in order to learn - they are not telling her these things for her own good they just want to make her feel **** about herself when really Amy is the only one who has shown maturity and not lowered herself to their level! ....

As for the concealor - funny how they dobbed her in but whilst she had it some of the women didnt mind using it!!  

What a load of bitches women can be!!!  

Still loving Joey, Steve and Keiron at the moment they are my faves  and David is rising in the ranks too


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Still loving Joey, Steve and Keiron at the moment they are my faves  and David is rising in the ranks too


So Steve's one of your faves now is he...................??????


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Lordy, I think Matthew is a twerp of the first order. Only his opinion can be correct?! Fool. 

I'm glad Annabel went, what a massive drama queen! 

I like David Emmanuel, he seems quite sweet.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm hoping Lucy goes tonight. She doesn't deserve to be in any longer after the way she has behaved. 

She is a total bitch. I hope she gets a taste of her own medicine when she comes out.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm hoping Lucy goes tonight. She doesn't deserve to be in any longer after the way she has behaved.
> 
> She is a total bitch. I hope she gets a taste of her own medicine when she comes out.


*I think Mo is as bad as Lucy. But Mathew is worse than the pair of them. I can't wait to see his show when he gets back home. I bet we will hear some bullsh*t then.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm hoping Lucy goes tonight. She doesn't deserve to be in any longer after the way she has behaved.
> 
> She is a total bitch. I hope she gets a taste of her own medicine when she comes out.


Yeah I really want her to go tonight !!! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think Mo is as bad as Lucy. But Mathew is worse than the pair of them. I can't wait to see his show when he gets back home. I bet we will hear some bullsh*t then.*


If we could kick three out in one go, I'd have all three of them gone!!

Matthew has a face and attitude that you could never get tired of slapping. Mo has turned out to be a bitter old bint and such a disappointment. I think Lucy has been the instigator though for giving Amy a hard time and the other bitches just joined in.

Even Derek commented on the bitchiness last night and he never notices stuff like that!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My favourite bit from last night is SOOOO funny, it deserves a post all of its own. 


Annabel standing mouthing off about how she struggles with the challanges and she's not a strong person and she's finding it harder to cope when, suddenly, the disembodied voice of Steve Davis is heard to say "Annabel, I can't really counsel you whilst I'm having a sh!t!!!!"

PMSL!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Noticed a couple of them smoking didn't know they let them take ciggies or is it just I haven't watched it properly before!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Noticed a couple of them smoking didn't know they let them take ciggies or is it just I haven't watched it properly before!


I noticed this too and was quite surprised. My thoughts were "Well, if they were genuinely stranded in the jungle, they wouldn't be smoking ****..."

I think because it's an addiction, it has to be catered to.

Yet these two old cows couldn't let little Amy keep her concealer.....


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I noticed this too and was quite surprised. My thoughts were "Well, if they were genuinely stranded in the jungle, they wouldn't be smoking ****..."
> 
> I think because it's an addiction, it has to be catered to.
> 
> Yet these two old cows couldn't let little Amy keep her concealer.....


I thought that was the missing contraband lol but as they were openly smoking mustn't be. Surely must have been some smokers in the past but never seen it before but as I said never been an avid watcher

Wonder actually what Amy needs concealer for anyway!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I liked Laila ( Mo) gone right off her now after the way she is treating Amy.
I think it's disgusting how they have been towards her. When they were all sitting round discussing each other both Lucy and Mo were just so dismissive of her, it really wasn't needed. 

Must be awful for her..because ok the concealer was wrong to keep and she may annoy some due to her not be proactive with the help...but we all have faults and nothing she has done has been offensive for that amount of bitching they have done about her!

My favs to win are Kian or Joey... hope Alfonso or Matt goes tonight or Lucy.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think Mo is as bad as Lucy. But Mathew is worse than the pair of them. I can't wait to see his show when he gets back home. I bet we will hear some bullsh*t then.*


I'm hoping the producers will give the programme to Richard Madeley - he has made it so much better. Everyone gets to join the discussion - not just listen to Matthew's opinion


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> My favourite bit from last night is SOOOO funny, it deserves a post all of its own.
> 
> Annabel standing mouthing off about how she struggles with the challanges and she's not a strong person and she's finding it harder to cope when, suddenly, the disembodied voice of Steve Davis is heard to say "Annabel, I can't really counsel you whilst I'm having a sh!t!!!!"
> 
> PMSL!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL soooo funny !!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I never knew Lucy before Celebrity, so had no opinion of her to start with.

However, Laila, who I really liked from her Eastenders role.....I now think is a nasty old witch. 

Don't mind who goes next out of Matthew, Laila, Lucy or Alfonso (who I find to be such a Drama King )

Annabel's voice was annoying and she was a biatch, so good riddance :thumbup1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe how TWO-FACED and lying Lucy is!!!!! :yikes: 

She hasn't had a good word to say to Amy from the start!!!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> My gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe how TWO-FACED and lying Lucy is!!!!! :yikes:
> 
> She hasn't had a good word to say to Amy from the start!!!!!


She's such a cow, hope either her or Laila is out next. It got even more mixed up with Alfonso and Lucy, think its about to kick off big time!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww f*ck it!!!!

2 faced lying biatch is STILL in!!!

All the Emmerdale fans voting................ 

Laila....... Not fussed with her going but I'll be doing a happy dance when Lying Lucy is out!!!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

yes, yes, yes.

At least Laila blushed when she saw some of the footage of herself.

I thought it was awful how mean she has been.

As for Lucy what a liar I would like to see her reaction if her daughter was treated like that.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bit disappointed it was not Lucy ...but in a way im glad it was Mo - I dont think she showed herself in a good light at all - she didnt even redeem herself in her chat with ant n dec - she couldnt even give a good reason why she disliked Amy apart from not drying the dishes fast enough :frown2: oh and that she spoke posher than her  wow talk about judgemental - and when her daughter came to hug her at the end she was quite aloof - bit of a cold fish imo!! - she is not my cup of tea :shocked:

Lucy to go tonight!!!!!!:thumbup1::thumbup1: what a lying scheming little bint!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Bit disappointed it was not Lucy ...but in a way im glad it was Mo - I dont think she showed herself in a good light at all - she didnt even redeem herself in her chat with ant n dec - she couldnt even give a good reason why she disliked Amy apart from not drying the dishes fast enough :frown2: oh and that she spoke posher than her  wow talk about judgemental - *and when her daughter came to hug her at the end she was quite aloof * - bit of a cold fish imo!! - she is not my cup of tea :shocked:
> 
> Lucy to go tonight!!!!!!:thumbup1::thumbup1: what a lying scheming little bint!


I noticed that!!! More interested in getting her piccies taken for the gutter press than being re-united with her family!!! 

I really hope Lying Lucy goes tonight. She totally deserves it!!! No doubt she'll be bitching away about Amy when she comes out. Let see how SHE reacts when they show her the playback of her being a total cow!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think there has been some misunderstanding in the camp. I would love to see Lucy have all the camp mates together and sort out once and for all, who said what.
Yes Lucy is outspoken, but i do believe she will be open and speak her mind. The biggest b*tch in there now is Mathew, imo. and he needs to go.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree Mathew is very bitchy and stirs it but Lucy is guilty too. All that commenting on being a beauty queen and yet she has been a judge at Miss GB and had a boob job. That sneering "bothered" she uses horrible. I do think its easy to get caught up with a bitchy crowd and follow along but each of them have done their own needling.

I'm disappointed in Mathew because I have always liked him on the right stuff.

On the plus points Rebecca Adlington is obviously a lovely girl and David Emmanuel is a very decent person.

I have to admit though if I had been Amy I wouldn't have given immunity to any of that group.

I too noticed what a cold fish Lailia was


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone else wonder if Matthew has been told to stir things?
Love it when the guy slams the door shut when the question answer is wrong.....Oooh lovely crumpets dripping in butter..not!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

patterdalelass said:


> Does anyone else wonder if Matthew has been told to stir things?
> Love it when the guy slams the door shut when the question answer is wrong.....Oooh lovely crumpets dripping in butter..not!!


*I use to love watching Mathew on the Wright stuff. But i find, if he doesn't like what someone is saying he cuts them short. Too arrogant for my liking, and i think he will be a very sore loser.*


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

That was Laila's sister whom she was reunited with, but yes, she didn't look particularly pleased to see her...strange!

I'm pleased she's gone. Stupid, miserable, old cow.

I'd like for Alfonso to go soon purely so he can see his little bubba, that really must be so hard! I actually quite like him, he's got a good brain in his head and at least knows how to talk to people.

Lucy and Matthew to go next please! IDIOTS!

I'd be happy for any of the others to win, they all seem really lovely and genuine.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww David is SOOOOOOO lovely!!!!!! 



2 out tonight........ :devil:

Fingers crossed peeps!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

'its like a stick with legs, but I think it has a brain... Dunno if its made of wood though' LOL!

What does lucy have against people having fun?!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lucy is off again. She isn't centre of attention so has to slag others off. So what if hey are all dancing with Alfonso...it is called fun! 
God sour faced old cow! 
Really not a nice person.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Woooo!! His out  !!!

Gutted Vincent was rather than Lucy!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Slowly getting rid of the bum-holes!!

3 down, 1 to go!!!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow night.

Gotta love Joey. Bless his wee cotton socks.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well Lucy hasn't got anyone to bitch with now has she.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Only just started watching tonight (recorded it) so not reading comments yet! Almost peed myself laughing at this trail. :lol: by far the funniest thing I've seen so far. Love watching people fall over.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lucy is off again. She isn't centre of attention so has to slag others off. So what if hey are all dancing with Alfonso...it is called fun!
> God sour faced old cow!
> Really not a nice person.


Shes just nasty isnt she?! Sooo wanted her out tonight!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Shes just nasty isnt she?! Sooo wanted her out tonight!


She really does have a problem, she seems to think she is miss high and mighty. I do not like her at all. I hate bullies and she is mean for no reason.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Gutted Vincent is out instead of Lucy but chuffed Michael is gone. 

Joey is so darn cute, he's got a sort of childlike wonder about him, just want to pinch his little cheeks


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww David is SOOOOOOO lovely!!!!!!


He's Welsh.Mogs. Expect nothing.less 

I think him or Steve to win

He was rather funny in the trial earlier.

Glad those two got the boot


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> He's Welsh.Mogs. Expect nothing.less
> 
> I think him or Steve to win
> 
> ...


I missed Steve's trial................... :cryin:

I didn't realise it was starting at 8.30pm and turned over at 9pm to find him finishing off................ 

Thankfully, we have on-demand & ITV 2 which repeats so I'll pick it up later before tonights show!! :thumbup:

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So who do we think will go next?
My money is on either Joey or Rebecca.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *So who do we think will go next?
> My money is on either Joey or Rebecca.*


:yikes:

Wash out your mouth woman!!!!! How can you make such a suggestion????

I think either Alfonso or Lucy.

Preferrably the latter!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> :yikes:
> 
> Wash out your mouth woman!!!!! How can you make such a suggestion????
> 
> ...


*lol My hubby has been saying Alfonso every night. I think we are in for a shock, that's why i chose the 2 names.
I think people will keep Alfonso because he wants to go home.lol
Joey's cuteness is boring me now.*


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

So glad miserable Matthew has gone.His starey eyes are freaky.
Pity it was vincent and not lucy..cant stand her.Face like a slapped arse!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw my little Vincento has gone 

Thought David would be a pta but he is just lovely

Steve is soo funny when he fell in before starting the trial lol - they haven't paid much attention to him so hopefully will get a bit more camera time now the numbers are falling

Ant & Decs comment about interviewing Laila/Mo was hilarious


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my word, Steve was USELESS at the trial, falling in the water before it even started!

I could have done a better job blindfolded 

I was genuinely surprised that Vincent went, he was great in there.

The other thing that shocked me was finding out that both Matthew and David are straight, I almost don't believe it, although they both have/had wives. I know Vincent is a 'gay straight man', but was genuinely surprised about David, he is just so lovely and gentlemanly, you don't expect that from a straight guy these days.

Come on people, let's get rid of Lucy!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> Oh my word, Steve was USELESS at the trial, falling in the water before it even started!
> 
> I could have done a better job blindfolded
> 
> ...


Oy!!! You leave my wee lovely loverly Steve alone or I'll 'ave ya luv!!!!  

I was surprised about David too - I knew he had been married in the past but that doesn't mean anything these days. Like you, he just seemed FAAAARRR too lovely, gentle, kind & gentlemanly to be straight.

I tell ya, if I wasn't a married woman I'd be getting myself a ticket to Oz......


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oy!!! You leave my wee lovely loverly Steve alone or I'll 'ave ya luv!!!!
> 
> I was surprised about David too - I knew he had been married in the past but that doesn't mean anything these days. Like you, he just seemed FAAAARRR too lovely, gentle, kind & gentlemanly to be straight.
> 
> I tell ya, if I wasn't a married woman I'd be getting myself a ticket to Oz......


I'm sure even you can admit that Steve 'Stumble' Davis  was COMPLETELY USELESS! It did give me a giggle though, I loved how Ant and Dec were pi$$ing themselves! It was so funny the way he was 'talking' to the moving brick things :laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> I'm sure even you can admit that Steve 'Stumble' Davis  was COMPLETELY USELESS! It did give me a giggle though, I loved how Ant and Dec were pi$$ing themselves! It was so funny the way he was 'talking' to the moving brick things :laugh:


Hmmmmmm I spy someone who doesn't read ALL the posts..... :skep:

Coz if ya had, you'd have seen mine where I said I missed his trial but was hoping to pick it up later either on repeat on ITV 2 or on-line.....


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hmmmmmm I spy someone who doesn't read ALL the posts..... :skep:
> 
> Coz if ya had, you'd have seen mine where I said I missed his trial but was hoping to pick it up later either on repeat on ITV 2 or on-line.....


Well h'actually, I do/did read all the posts, just thought you would have caught up with it already, come one, chop, chop  I hate getting behind on programmes as the results are always revealed on radio, internet etc and then it is spoilt 

It has happened so many times for me, normally with Britain's Next Top Model, and it's always the final result...d'oh!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CKins said:


> Well h'actually, I do/did read all the posts, just thought you would have caught up with it already, come one, chop, chop  I hate getting behind on programmes as the results are always revealed on radio, internet etc and then it is spoilt


I only posted it an hour ago!!!!

I do need to do SOME work..... Ya trying to get me sacked?????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok just to add a bit of gossip.
David and Elizabeth Emanuel's feud continues to rumble in the jungle - Telegraph

I was trying to find out who David is married to now. So far not having much luck.*


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I only posted it an hour ago!!!!
> 
> I do need to do SOME work..... Ya trying to get me sacked?????


Work...boo!

Never  I wouldn't do such a thing...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just to add, didn't David say he was married?*
David Emanuel in I&#039;m a Celebrity 2013 line-up: Everything you need to know about jungle contestant - Mirror Online

"David Emanuel facts at a glance
Age: 60

Date of birth: November 17 1952

Birthplace: Bridgend, Wales

Claims to fame: Fashion designer/dressmaker

Phobias: Everything, anything  you name it. Claustrophobia, heights, creepy crawlies

Missing any special occasions: Its my birthday in the jungle! Also, the Emanuel family get together in the last weekend for a special Christmas get-together

Relationship status: Divorced"....


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok just to add a bit of gossip.
> David and Elizabeth Emanuel's feud continues to rumble in the jungle - Telegraph
> 
> I was trying to find out who David is married to now. So far not having much luck.*


Thats a bit of bad hair day looks like the old fashioned string mops!!

She sounds rather bitter as if it matters after all this time


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok just to add a bit of gossip.
> David and Elizabeth Emanuel's feud continues to rumble in the jungle - Telegraph
> 
> I was trying to find out who David is married to now. So far not having much luck.*


Oh really!!!!!! Does it HONESTLY matter who took the fecking phone call??? (Not your post Janice, this is at the article).

At the end of the day, the dress was hideous, the wrong material was used which meant it looked liked an unironed rag when Di got out of the coach. In fairness, it's not a great example to hold up as a display of ones work is it???

I'd say Elizabeth is a bit jealous of the attention David is getting.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Steves trial was fab, so funny when he fell in bless him.

Alfonso was getting on my nerves with his moping and not wanting to do the trial, hope he goes tonight. He cheered up in the end though, when he got some attention lol

Still like Kian or Joey to win. Rebecca and David and Steve are all nice too, but those two are my favs.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Steves trial was fab, so funny when he fell in bless him.
> 
> Alfonso was getting on my nerves with his moping and not wanting to do the trial, hope he goes tonight. He cheered up in the end though, when he got some attention lol
> 
> Still like Kian or Joey to win. Rebecca and David and Steve are all nice too, but those two are my favs.


*I want to know why he said he was married. The lickle liar.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I cant believe Vincent has gone! I thought he was a bit of a prick at first but have since changed my mind and think he's lovely and very witty! I was hoping Alfonso would go instead, is anybody else immensely disappointed that he has turned out to be a bit of a nob, and not funny in the slightest?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I cant believe Vincent has gone! I thought he was a bit of a prick at first but have since changed my mind and think he's lovely and very witty! *I was hoping Alfonso would go instead, is anybody else immensely disappointed that he has turned out to be a bit of a nob, and not funny in the slightest*?


I never watched Fresh Prince so didn't have a clue who he was until someone told me.

So no, not disappointed as didn't have any expectations.

I actually feel - for me- that he's a bit of a non-entity. Just there to make up the numbers. Won't miss him when he's gone, don't overly notice him whilst he's there.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

IM glad Matthew went! :thumbup1: but a bit disappointed Lucy still in :frown2: sour faced arse - moaning when they were doing the carlton dance ffs woman lighten up!!!  - really dont like her at all ...got note nice to say!!! 

I would have preferred Lucy to go rather than Vincent ....even though at first I thought he was just gonna be a bit of a letch he turned it round and was actually a nice guy - made me laugh too lol .....

AL - well tbo Ive been very disappointed in him ! what a bloody baby!! he just seems to want all eyes on him and if he doesnt get it goes into a sulk - I thought he was a really bad sport for not doing the challenge and him needing a pep talk from David ....come on get a grip man ffs you are being paid a pretty sum - do ya job!!!! lol I wont miss him if he goes at all - he can stick his carlton dance up where the sun dont shine hehehee

LOVED Steve last night in the challenge omg soooo funny - he is just getting better and better for me ....its deffo between him and Joey and Kieran for me :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> LOVED Steve last night in the challenge omg soooo funny - he is just getting better and better for me ....its deffo between him and Joey and Kieran for me :thumbup1::thumbup1:


Hands off girlfriend!!! He's *MY* lovely lovely Steve Davis and doncha forget it!!!! 

_*Moggybaby goes into smug mode knowing that peeps are now seeing what she has known for years......*_ 

.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hands off girlfriend!!! He's *MY* lovely lovely Steve Davis and doncha forget it!!!!
> 
> _*Moggybaby goes into smug mode knowing that peeps are now seeing what she has known for years......*_
> 
> .


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

Fight ya for him !!!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Fight ya for him !!!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


Hah!!!! Good luck with that one....... When you manage to get out of the wheelie bin I'll be putting you in!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hands off girlfriend!!! He's *MY* lovely lovely Steve Davis and doncha forget it!!!!
> 
> _*Moggybaby goes into smug mode knowing that peeps are now seeing what she has known for years......*_
> 
> .





suzy93074 said:


> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Fight ya for him !!!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


Calm down ladies, I'll donate my brother to the loser - he aint got Steve's money but was always the spit of him (me bros has aged a bit better though) - he is also a bit dozy but funny so they have the same personality too lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Here you go Suzy....

Just for you!!!





There was an even closer one but we won't go there...!!!!  :lol:

Not so boring Steve Davis now is he???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Calm down ladies, I'll donate my brother to the loser - he aint got Steve's money but was always the spit of him (me bros has aged a bit better though) - he is also a bit dozy but funny so they have the same personality too lol


Thanks but no thanks. I only do originals, not immitations.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hah!!!! Good luck with that one....... When you manage to get out of the wheelie bin I'll be putting you in!!!




Still give ya a run for ya money !!! :lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh cheeky bum pics!!! - awww he is a cutey - not really my type though but he is deffo not boring or aloof as I thought he was!!:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Here you go Suzy....
> 
> Just for you!!!
> 
> ...


* omg i nearly spat my wine out. Steve is too slim for my liking so you can have him.*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> * omg i nearly spat my wine out. Steve is too slim for my liking so you can have him.*


:scared::yikes: OMG eye bleach its like seeing my brother naked


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * omg i nearly spat my wine out. Steve is too slim for my liking so you can have him.*


Yeah same Jan I like a bit more meat on ma bum cheeks!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Give the bloke a break!!!!

He's been in the jungle for almost 3 weeks....... 

:frown2:

I've always found his bum-bum to be quite nom-nom!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*

_*Moggy Towers is now officially in mourning.*_


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL!! Why has lovely steve gone?? And WHY IS LUCY B!TCHFACE STILL THERE????


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't believe he's gone! :frown2:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfonso is really doing my nut in! Had to laugh at his "I'm the most famous..." bit, whilst everyone else was playing themselves down. Shame Steve has gone, he was just beginning to get shown and his fun personality coming out to light. 

Is it just me or is Kian being really brooding?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Shame Steve went tonight.
Alfonso and his ego 

Loving Joey "glimples" instead of "glimpses" :laugh:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

when they said Steve or Alfonso I sooo thought it was gonna be alfonso - he is doing my head in, he is no way as famous as he thinks, , if he hadn't said who he played I would never ever of recognised him, he's such a big headed idiot, lets hope he goes tomorrow, I hadn't really noticed Steve much until the past few days but was warming to him would of liked to of seen a little more of him, still detest bitch face and hope the cow gets booted out soon, such a vile person.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*
> 
> _*Moggy Towers is now officially in mourning.*_


*Just keep ya hands off of Kian, he's mine.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just keep ya hands off of Kian, he's mine.*


Nae worries there love, I'm a one-man woman!!! :yesnod: 

(She says hoping Benedict or Richard are not on PF...... Singing: )


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow cannot believe Steve went!!!   really thought he was gonna be in the last three!!! - - Lucy HAS to go tonight - although Alfonso is really doing ma head in now - so up his own arse!! :frown2::frown2: Its deffo between Joey and Kian for me now ! either one is a great winner in my eyes


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Wow cannot believe Steve went!!!   really thought he was gonna be in the last three!!! - - Lucy HAS to go tonight - although Alfonso is really doing ma head in now - so up his own arse!! :frown2::frown2: Its deffo between Joey and Kian for me now ! either one is a great winner in my eyes


*I don't think Lucy will go yet. Tonight 2 more go. I think it will be Becca and Alfonso.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think Lucy will go yet. Tonight 2 more go. I think it will be Becca and Alfonso.*


Yeah I think you are right Jan ! - tbo I forget Becca is there ....she is a bit boring tbo ......I do think Alfonso sealed his own fate last nite when doing the whole im more famous malarky lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah I think you are right Jan ! - tbo I forget Becca is there ....she is a bit boring tbo ......I do think Alfonso sealed his own fate last nite when doing the whole im more famous malarky lol


I felt embarrassed for him...it was cringeworthy to say the least!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I felt embarrassed for him...it was cringeworthy to say the least!


LOL I know me too Shirley .....made a right tit of himself haha


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I never hot tound yo this ladt night, so ts for update.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I never hot tound yo this ladt night, so ts for update.


Have you stolen Flams phone????? :shocked:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

welshjet said:


> I never hot tound yo this ladt night, so ts for update.


LOL u been drinking ??


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Gutted Becky is out, I thought she was gonna be in the final


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't believe Gobby Baggage is STILL in there!!!!!  :frown2:

I am sure the votes are rigged and manipulated to suit the veiwing figures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Davids still in, love him!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not been able to watch it for the past couple of days, my tellys died :crying:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Not been able to watch it for the past couple of days, my tellys died :crying:


you can watch it online on the itv player


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL u been drinking ??


Very strong stuff id say 

Didn't see it again, I thought 2 were getting booted out again?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Two more to go tonight. My guess is it will be Amy and David, or Amy and Joey.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Very strong stuff id say
> 
> Didn't see it again, I thought 2 were getting booted out again?


LOL  yeah I think its two again tonite!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Two more to go tonight. My guess is it will be Amy and David, or Amy and Joey.*


Nooooo dont want it to be joey!!! - I think Amy and Lucy !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as Amy goes I'm not bothered, there's only so much hair flicking and pouting I can take.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

It is a cyclone trial tonight where they all get involved with loads of water etc. going to be fun. 

Surely sourpuss has to go tonight! It is a double eviction.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


suzy93074 said:



Nooooo dont want it to be joey!!! - I think Amy and Lucy !!! :thumbup1:

Click to expand...

Joey is getting on my nerves. lol and i think Lucy will be in there to the end.



bird said:



As long as Amy goes I'm not bothered, there's only so much hair flicking and pouting I can take. 

Click to expand...

I had to laugh at her last night. when she windged about that snake. She was ok when she got the first 5? stars. lol



DollyGirl08 said:



It is a cyclone trial tonight where they all get involved with loads of water etc. going to be fun.

Surely sourpuss has to go tonight! It is a double eviction.

Click to expand...

I wonder if Amy's hair will still perfect after the cyclone trial.*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Talking about Amy's hair - does anyone else feel they all seem better looked after this year. Bits I have seen from previous years they all look a bit skanky, clearly no make up, moan about stinking and are desparate for a bath/shower when they come out.

The girls look as though they have been blow dryed and have understated slap on


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Talking about Amy's hair - does anyone else feel they all seem better looked after this year. Bits I have seen from previous years they all look a bit skanky, clearly no make up, moan about stinking and are desparate for a bath/shower when they come out.
> 
> The girls look as though they have been blow dryed and have understated slap on


*I thought Lucy's hair looked lovely when she had it down and was just about to plait it again.
I'm dying to know what Amy has got in that bag. pmsl.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Talking about Amy's hair - does anyone else feel they all seem better looked after this year. Bits I have seen from previous years they all look a bit skanky, clearly no make up, moan about stinking and are desparate for a bath/shower when they come out.
> 
> The girls look as though they have been blow dryed and have understated slap on


I think thats whats in her ruck sack!!! - her make up artist/hairstylist :w00t::w00t: !


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I had to laugh at her last night. when she windged about that snake. She was ok when she got the first 5? stars. lol*


To be fair, the snake did try and bite her, you could see it was getting pi$$ed off and was looking to bite. I was quite nervous watching it! I wouldn't have been able to do what she did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm dying to know what Amy has got in that bag. pmsl.*












:lol:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

LOVED that trial, looks so much fun. And how lovely to see team work.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Omfg no way!!!!! Wtf is going on!!!!

Why the feck is bitchface still in!!!!! Noooo!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG was NOT expecting Joey to go, thought he'd wind it easily :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Didn't think Joey would go!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

What?!! Joey!?! Why!?!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh, I thought the lovely Joey would win, I'm in shock :frown: How the hell is Lucy in the final three!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Joey...noooooooooo. Why is he out, I think the rest of the camp are as shocked as we are. Was expecting him and Kian to be the final two!

Couldn't believe that Amy STILL had contraband! :001_huh:

Thought Joey was hilarious in that trial when the ball hit him in the head and he fell over. :lol:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

:crying: nooo my lovely sweet joey! What is going on?!? 

However i think both he and amy did themselves proud in there, they showed that theres more to them than people think, and that age has nothing to do with maturity (or being a kind person!)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well i didn't expect joey to go , i thought it would of been amy and lucy but im very glad they have both gone as im not a fan of either joey or amy !!!!


Kian to win , David second , Lucy third !!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Joey  I so wanted to see him in until the end - I really thought it was going to be amy and lucy - anyone else think the votes might be rigged? no way would people be voting for Lucy to stay in but not Joey surely 

It would of been a fab interview with Amy AND Lucy together :lol:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is what I was thinking....why is anyone voting for lucy? She is vile. I am so annoying that she has made it to the top three and made it past Amy and Joey. Urgh.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So far everyone that has come out of the jungle has praised Lucy. They have said, she is funny, hard working ect. I guess they didn't want us to see that side of her.
I can't make up my mind who i think will win, but i would love to see Kian king of the jungle. What a gentleman he was last night in the cyclone challenge.*


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would have liked Joey, Kian and David in the last 3. Kian and David both deserve to win, both lovely guys.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Gutted Joey got voted out  he has just been a star from start to finish, and proved himself time and time again! he deserved to go into the final for sure. 

I expected Lucy and Amy to go! glad David is still in, he's awesome! would love to see either him or Kian win.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

did someone really not know how to blow their nose?

i think that speaks volumes about the celeb list

whens it all over so my tv can come back out of storage, before or after the crap-factor?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Lucy has been given a bad press, dunno why. I actually think she's the most hard working sensible one in there! 

David to win, the man is a revelation!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Kian to win, though do like David.

Can't believe Amy had more stuff!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shocked Joey left


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I did laugh when Amy said she reckoned she had substance and a brain!!
I cannot believe she kept contraband,to do that to the other camp members is unforgivable..selfish cowbag!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucy: "I'm absolutely shocked to be in the last three......."


If it's any consolation love, so are we!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At long bliddy last!!!!!!!!

I don't mind who wins out of Kian or David.

I'd put my money on Kian though.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't think Lucy was bad, she's a proper team player and likes fairness. I'd have knocked Amy's stupid fake voice and head off!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Don't think Lucy was bad, she's a proper team player and likes fairness. I'd have knocked Amy's stupid fake voice and head off!


Ditto

Come on Amy judt didnt play by the rules at all during this series. Everyone has been honest, rules are put there for reasons, why should she be allowed when others are not and have abided by rules which they are fully aware of.

I think Amy would have been more than happy to deny all contrabangate. In total.

It made me laugh though, saying she was starving, so was everyone else, excuse the expression, to me she just seemed like an animal constantly begging for food, why on earth should she have more than anyone else.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

To be honest I'm a bit bored now, I think it always goes on a bit too long.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Don't think Lucy was bad, she's a proper team player and likes fairness. I'd have knocked Amy's stupid fake voice and head off!


*Totally agree with you. Also, i think Amy should have gone out long before she did, for being such a liar.
I would to see Kian win, but i think the public will go for David. And if they do, i will stamp my feet and cry.*


----------

